# Spotting on pill before endometrial scratch



## kirstielou (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi 

Just looking for some advice........

I started taking microgynon 9 days ago to sync me with my recipient for egg sharing.

I am still spotting after my period and am booked in for my endometrial scratch on the 19th. I am concerned that the pill is causing the spotting (although I do normally have long periods) and I don't want the scratch to be cancelled and our treatment to be delayed.

Does anyone have any experience of this at all??

Thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi

I am on the pill for egg sharing and currently spotting. I contacted the clinic and they said this is normal and not to worry. If you are worried contact your clinic for reassurance.

Good luck

Xx


----------



## kirstielou (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Tatty

Thanks for the reply.

I know it is the pill making me spot as I used to always suffer.....my main concern is that they wont be able to do the scratch procedure next Friday because of it.

I hate the pill......plus I have the skin of the teenager tonight to go with it 

Hope all is going well with you??

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirstielou (Feb 21, 2011)

Clinic say it doesnt matter about the spotting and the scratch can still go ahead xxx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

That's good news.

Good luck 

Xx


----------

